# Led (5' steel rod/500')



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Led, I remember awhile back, that you casted and posted the distances of using a 5' long steel rod and a short rod, also. Do you have those bits of info handy to post again? When are you & Peter coming over again? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I posted what Peter achieved, he cast the leg of a 5' rod rest with a single guide taped to the end. Come to think about it, he's used some really funny things to cast a long long way.

Lets hope that he posts how far with what soon.

"Coming back over" - for me will all depend upon when my wife's condition is determined at a top London Hospital. Hopefully I'll be back over in October.

Led.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Led",
The "Pier and Surf" family will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

dunno andy?
i,ve cast with some pretty silly things over the years, the worst was a set of drain cleaning rods....they bend all on their own so timing the release is a bit difficult  .
maybe we should have a demo at the next seminar where the pupils bring along anything they want and we cast with it? as long as i can tape one guide on, a reel and lift the thing i can cast with almost anything!
what do you think lads?
its good for a laugh if nothing else!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Peter, That was you that posted? Are you going to post what you used and those distances. From what I remember, they were pretty amazing. Okay, now that I think about it, they were pretty silly also. But still amazing. pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I'll get some pictures over to you as I think they might just scare some others outthere !!  

Longcaster - I thank you and everybody else for your thoughts and will post more once we know, there is nothing like seeing your wife, lover & best friend (yes, they can all be the same person  ) suffering over a long period, no matter how much you try your problems are with someone else.

Regards - Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Peter
There was something at the casting field the other day that I would love to see you cast with.I'll see if I can have one there for you at the next seminar.It ia a pit bull that weighs about 100 lbs.Maybe you could get Andy to put the guides on for you.Ha Ha
Bob


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

great dogs bob, i love them... i have a staffordshire bull terrier myself and would have a pit bull but stupid people who can,t control their dogs have resulted in a ban on dangerous? dogs. andy i,ll tape the guides on if you fit the reducer for me!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete,

R U saying fit the reducer through the butt ring    

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

OUCH.......that would smart


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

off the top of my head paul, i think it was something like 300ft with a reducer and 540ft with a 6ft butt. i can,t really remember the rest at the moment  . 
maybe i should get terry to make me a 13ft butt?


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Andy, our thoughts and payers are with you and your wife. We all look forward to hearing your next report on her condition but know that both of you are in our payers. I'm really getting quite sick of watching the tape of you and Peter so I guess seeing both of you again soon should make me feel much better. The weather hear has not been good but we are all looking forward to spring and more practice. All the best, Larry Brooks


----------

